# Import taxes from UK - Fr



## flynnboy

Hi,
Does anyone know if there is value limit on 'gifts' before you have to pay import duty ?

Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts

45 euros as long as it does not contain any specific products such as alcohol/perfume etc.

But don't think that below will exonerate you from Customs clearance charges - they may/can still be charged.









Recevoir un colis envoyé par un particulier







www.douane.gouv.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as I know, there is no exception for incoming parcels marked as "gift" - the recipient will be assessed VAT and potentially any "customs" charges like any other incoming package.


----------



## flynnboy

LesFroggitts said:


> 45 euros as long as it does not contain any specific products such as alcohol/perfume etc.
> 
> But don't think that below will exonerate you from Customs clearance charges - they may/can still be charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recevoir un colis envoyé par un particulier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.douane.gouv.fr


Thanks !


Bevdeforges said:


> As far as I know, there is no exception for incoming parcels marked as "gift" - the recipient will be assessed VAT and potentially any "customs" charges like any other incoming package.


Thanks !


----------



## Befuddled

It's looking like a cunning plan to stop people shopping outside France. Protectionism.


----------



## EuroTrash

Befuddled said:


> It's looking like a cunning plan to stop people shopping outside France. Protectionism.


Well it's to encourage people to shop within the single market isn't it, rather than in France.
And if the single market wasn't protected it wouldn't be a single market.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Befuddled said:


> It's looking like a cunning plan to stop people shopping outside France. Protectionism.


Same thing they do in the UK these days (post Brexit) and the US and most other "developed" countries these days. They have every good reason to want to "persuade" their residents to at least attempt to buy stuff locally if it's available from local production. People in manufacturing want good paying jobs, but without VAT and customs, people would just buy everything from China because the labor there is so cheap.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Befuddled said:


> It's looking like a cunning plan to stop people shopping outside France. Protectionism.


Yes, a cunning plan to stop people buying outside France, instigated by those OUTSIDE France/EU - duh.


----------



## Crabtree

Welcome to the Brex**** sir

As that famous Dutch border guard said as he confiscated a ham sandwich








Brexit: Driver's 'illegal' ham sandwiches seized at Dutch border under EU rules


The driver appeared shocked, but under EU rules meat and dairy from outside the bloc will be "confiscated and destroyed".




news.sky.com


----------



## Barriej

LesFroggitts said:


> Yes, a cunning plan to stop people buying outside France, instigated by those OUTSIDE France/EU - duh.


Its actually an EU thing which the UK and all EU countries signed up to before Brexit.
The Eu countries decided they didn't like loosing all the VAT that was being charged by the original country (mainly China and the US) and them not getting a slice.

However since Brexit goods from the Uk are now handled as 3rd country and outside of the scope of this rule.
So buying from the Uk should be at VAT free prices (I buy car spares and they are charged VAT free). And you will then pay French VAT and any customs or import charges.

Its also caused friction between EU countries as technically buying something from Germany and having it sent to France would require you to pay French VAT instead of German at the post office before you could claim your goods.
This however doesn't happen because most companies just say you have paid and they will transfer the monies to the country the goods end up going to.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Barriej said:


> Its actually an EU thing which the UK and all EU countries signed up to before Brexit.
> The Eu countries decided they didn't like loosing all the VAT that was being charged by the original country (mainly China and the US) and them not getting a slice.
> 
> However since Brexit goods from the Uk are now handled as 3rd country and outside of the scope of this rule.
> So buying from the Uk should be at VAT free prices (I buy car spares and they are charged VAT free). And you will then pay French VAT and any customs or import charges.
> 
> Its also caused friction between EU countries as technically buying something from Germany and having it sent to France would require you to pay French VAT instead of German at the post office before you could claim your goods.
> This however doesn't happen because most companies just say you have paid and they will transfer the monies to the country the goods end up going to.


Which requires the vendor in the UK and the buyers to be fully aware, compliant with and willing to go down the zero-rated export sales procedure. Whereas the majority of "buyers" in France seeming to be ex-uk immigrants to France would not be aware of nor wish to even try that procedure.

However, should the UK still have been within the single-market this would all be moot.


----------

